# DITRA Heat - 120v or 240v?



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

240 is technically better, but in the case of heating mats it really doesn't matter much. There has been some talk that 240 is more efficient and heats quicker, but to my knowledge there is no data to back that up. Basically in your case the 120 and 240 will draw the same energy, heat the same, and be just as efficient. The advantage to 240 is that it will split the amperage it draws into two legs so you are only carrying half the amperage, allowing you to save a little money on the type of wire you use, but that is miniscule again and I'd still recommend 12 AWG myself. So really the main advantage to 240 is that it helps balance the load on your home service. No flickering lights when something clicks on. A minor pro really considering the energy these mats actually draw. The disadvantage is that the breaker for 240 will take up twice the space and probably cost twice as much.


----------



## elsewhere (Oct 10, 2010)

You're confirming what I've figured out so far. The room I am trying to heat is about 15' x 10' - 150 sq ft. I've heard I'm better off with 120v if this is all I want to do. It is less than 250 ft of DITRA wire. Thanks!





poppameth said:


> 240 is technically better, but in the case of heating mats it really doesn't matter much. There has been some talk that 240 is more efficient and heats quicker, but to my knowledge there is no data to back that up. Basically in your case the 120 and 240 will draw the same energy, heat the same, and be just as efficient. The advantage to 240 is that it will split the amperage it draws into two legs so you are only carrying half the amperage, allowing you to save a little money on the type of wire you use, but that is miniscule again and I'd still recommend 12 AWG myself. So really the main advantage to 240 is that it helps balance the load on your home service. No flickering lights when something clicks on. A minor pro really considering the energy these mats actually draw. The disadvantage is that the breaker for 240 will take up twice the space and probably cost twice as much.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Schluter Systems has a winner with their DITRA Heat, man that stuff is super easy to work with. Just be sure to line-up the channels when laying-down adjacent strips. Keep the strips all running in one direction or the side flashing of the DITRA will force a mis-alignment of the channels.


----------

